# DICE aglity foundations video :)



## Miha (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello!

I have three agility dogs two BCs Ivy & Dice and a Vizsla Dara.

My youngest BC - Dice just finished Silvia Trkmans agility foundations. On the link below is her graduation video. She is a really talented agility dog, so this was easy to do with her, usually she gets it right on the first try  . This is my second time doing her foundations, first time I did them with my other BC Ivy.

The video in on this link, first page second video. If you are interested in agility check it out and press the like button under the video  She is young so this is only the start in doing agility  

http://www.lolabuland.com/graduation-page/foundations-august-2015/comment-page-1/#comments

Dice


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

Very cool! I've always wanted to do agility. Maybe someday!


----------



## Miha (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks  I am sure your Vizsla would love it. My loves to run agility, she is also crazy about frisbee


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, we do Rally now but after I title him I'd like to look into other sports.


----------



## Miha (Nov 25, 2015)

Try frisbee, we do it just for fun


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

That looks like fun too! I know nothing about it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's awesome!! Great video! I love Sylvia Trkman.


----------

